# IDT High Definition Audio CODEC error, code 10.



## saso1515 (Nov 27, 2009)

i have the worst problem. i have a dell inspiron B130, AND DELETED THE SIGMATEL PROGRAM BY MISTAKE, NOW I HAVE NO SOUND WATS SO EVER. WHAT CAN I DO? IM A COMPUTER DUMB DUMB.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't find an inspiron B130, but I found the next closest thing on the Dell site: B120
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=INSPIRON B120&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
You could try downloading, then installing the Sigmatel driver (it's under audio).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...sl=en&catid=&impid&SystemID=INSPIRON1300/B130


----------

